# NBA Lottery.



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The NBA draft order will be selected tonight, at 8:30 on ESPN. Going over my friends and hoping for the best!


Heres to hoping we have a little bit of luck tonight!:champagne:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I won't hold my breath we will get the #1 but anything is possible.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No hope...*

We'll be either 8 or 9. If we want to move up, it'll take a trade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Clippers won? Really?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

8th it is.

there isn't a worst team for griffin to go to than the clippers...the clips actually have alot of talent...but are a screwed up org. not a place for a 20 yr. old trying to learn to be a franchise big man.

how did they only wind up with 19 wins?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He doesn't want to be there, either...*

Catch what he said? "I'm going to make the best of the situation wherever I go".....probably feels like crying.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

When it came down to the top three teams, if I was Griffen I would of been hoping for the Thunder to get #1. Durrant and Griffen...what?!?!? What could have been lol................


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: He doesn't want to be there, either...*



alphaorange said:


> Catch what he said? "I'm going to make the best of the situation wherever I go".....probably feels like crying.


yea...so much for allure of playing in lala land.

anyone think he had his heart set on oklahoma?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: He doesn't want to be there, either...*



Da Grinch said:


> yea...so much for allure of playing in lala land.
> 
> anyone think he had his heart set on oklahoma?


Maybe but I think he would have been a much better fit in Memphis with OJ Mayo. Acquiring him would have allowed them to move Rudy Gay, who is terrible for team chemistry and really jump start that franchise.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> 8th it is.
> 
> there isn't a worst team for griffin to go to than the clippers...the clips actually have alot of talent...but are a screwed up org. not a place for a 20 yr. old trying to learn to be a franchise big man.
> 
> how did they only wind up with 19 wins?


I'm not sure whether the Clippers hold onto that pick. Blake isn't a fit with them on that team....Rubio is moreso the better fit with Davis being injury prone and on the trading block. I could see either the Grizzlies or Sonics making a move for that pick. The Clippers achilles heal is the 3 spot, which is actually the strength's of both the Grizzlies and Sonics. Gay and the Grizzlies 2nd pick for the Clippers no.1 and filler works. Jeff Green and the no.3 pick for the Clippers no.1 and filler is also a doer in my book. Then again, the Sonics would be better served staying put with a big man like Hasheem Thabeet on the board, given how little defensive intensity they have. In either case, I see plenty of options though.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie, you're on a roll.....lol*

Not sure what getting Griffin would have to do with getting rid of Gay since they play different positions. One action would have little to do with the other, imo. SF is actually a strength of the Clips. Thornton is going to be better than Gay. Besides that, Davis might be the most (certainly ONE of the most) untradeable players in the league with his new big contract and his injury issues.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I'm not sure whether the Clippers hold onto that pick. Blake isn't a fit with them on that team....Rubio is moreso the better fit with Davis being injury prone and on the trading block. I could see either the Grizzlies or Sonics making a move for that pick. The Clippers achilles heal is the 3 spot, which is actually the strength's of both the Grizzlies and Sonics. Gay and the Grizzlies 2nd pick for the Clippers no.1 and filler works. Jeff Green and the no.3 pick for the Clippers no.1 and filler is also a doer in my book. Then again, the Sonics would be better served staying put with a big man like Hasheem Thabeet on the board, given how little defensive intensity they have. In either case, I see plenty of options though.


they won 19 games last season and griffin is seen as a franchise 4, they will pick him and not care who is on their roster , if anything Zach gives them the luxury of easing the 20 year old in for a season and then Randolph is an ending deal to be dealt for a couple of players they can use to build around Blake.

there is too much of a disparity in the quality of picks to really considering trading down.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twinkie, you're on a roll.....lol*



alphaorange said:


> Not sure what getting Griffin would have to do with getting rid of Gay since they play different positions. One action would have little to do with the other, imo. SF is actually a strength of the Clips. Thornton is going to be better than Gay. Besides that, Davis might be the most (certainly ONE of the most) untradeable players in the league with his new big contract and his injury issues.


Rudy Gay is a certified ball-hog and is why I would recommend moving him. He would take away touches from scorers just as qualified, if not more qualified in Mayo and Griffin (should they trade for Griffin).

May I ask, who do the Clippers have at the 3 spot beyond Al Thornton? You already know that I'm a fan of his but know that he is barely anything more than a role player. At nearly 26 years old, he won't be much better than he already is whereas a Rudy Gay is already a better player and has room for growth. Make no mistake, I'm not fan of Gay's but talent is talent and he is simply a better player for all his flaws.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> they won 19 games last season and griffin is seen as a franchise 4, they will pick him and not care who is on their roster , if anything Zach gives them the luxury of easing the 20 year old in for a season and then Randolph is an ending deal to be dealt for a couple of players they can use to build around Blake.
> 
> there is too much of a disparity in the quality of picks to really considering trading down.


I should be a sportswriter:
"There will be no shortage of competition, however, particularly from Oklahoma City, which has the third pick in the draft. The Thunder is expected to make a play for Griffin, using the third pick and one of their young core players (Jeff Green or Russell Westbrook) as bait for the top overall pick, which would allow them to keep Griffin in his hometown."-By EDDIE SEFKOSpecial to the Star-Telegram
http://www.star-telegram.com/mavs/story/1388706.html

As much as I don't take what a majority of these guys say seriously, they have actual sources to back up their speculations. This article does not insinuate the Clippers are the ones initating these conversations but it does suggest that there are teams who think they are open to having them and with just reason. The Clippers attempted to move salary all last season and I can not help but feel that a team willing to absorb one of their contracts and exchange one of their draft picks, would be able to enter the Blake Griffin sweepstakes. Those teams have the good fortune of the Clippers being perpetual screwups. Need proof? Look no further than the fact that they have only selected 2 all-stars out of 44 first round draft picks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I should be a sportswriter:
> "There will be no shortage of competition, however, particularly from Oklahoma City, which has the third pick in the draft. The Thunder is expected to make a play for Griffin, using the third pick and one of their young core players (Jeff Green or Russell Westbrook) as bait for the top overall pick, which would allow them to keep Griffin in his hometown."-By EDDIE SEFKOSpecial to the Star-Telegram
> http://www.star-telegram.com/mavs/story/1388706.html
> 
> As much as I don't take what a majority of these guys say seriously, they have actual sources to back up their speculations. This article does not insinuate the Clippers are the ones initating these conversations but it does suggest that there are teams who think they are open to having them and with just reason. The Clippers attempted to move salary all last season and I can not help but feel that a team willing to absorb one of their contracts and exchange one of their draft picks, would be able to enter the Blake Griffin sweepstakes. Those teams have the good fortune of the Clippers being perpetual screwups. Need proof? Look no further than the fact that they have only selected 2 all-stars out of 44 first round draft picks.



More evidence:
"One league source on Wednesday even indicated the seemingly unthinkable, that the Clippers would be willing to trade the top pick – which they have already confirmed would be Griffin – for the right package."- By Sam Amick 

http://http://www.sacbee.com/sports/story/1879831.html


----------

